# Stonewood Poodles



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder??? My mother's retired friend who lives in Sanoma, ran into a couple of Stonewood puppies at the park and really wants to get one. I've checked the website, but it doesn't have any information at all about the dogs, health testing, or anything else. I understand she shows AKC, but still.... Does any one on this forum know this breeder and can help???

Although, I have to admit, none of my friends have followed my advice when choosing a dog.  My cousin wanted a red mini, I was jumping through hoops, trying to help find one and they ended up with miniature labradoodle. My very best friend wanted a toy poodle, again I helped with taking her to shows, screening breeders and the next thing I know she brings home a $2,000 maltipoo. Why do I bother!!!!!

OK, rant over, here's her website:

Home


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone?????


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

They claim to be making champions, but I don't see any pictures or information regarding any of these so called champions.. and no info on health testing.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

it's hard to say anything based off that website isn't it? They basically just have a this is how to get ahold of us and nothing else. . . 

It could be one fabulous breeder who just doesn't realise how much a website plays into it now...


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Why not check out PCA Breeder Referral? It only lists individuals who are PCA members, but it also lists local poodle clubs who will have breeder referral services. 

Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts

Ugh ugh ugh. Just did a little bit of googling and found this:

Teacup Poodle Puppies For Sale, Teacup Poodle Breeders - Pets4You.com

I am OK with solid breeders advertising on cheesy sites because a good breeder once explained to me that that's how you rescue a few clueless people about to be sucked in by the millers. But advertising "teacup" toys is a deal killer for me. Run Run Run away. 

OK--please beg your mom's friend to START OVER. Google Clarion Camelot and ask them for a referral. They are fabulous people with gorgeous minis and toys.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Feralpudel said:


> Why not check out PCA Breeder Referral? It only lists individuals who are PCA members, but it also lists local poodle clubs who will have breeder referral services.
> 
> Affiliate Clubs, PCA Member Breeders and Poodle Rescue Contacts
> 
> ...


This is pretty much what I told my mom and her friend, but they are older and this breeder is closer.  I think they are planning to go meet her over the weekend. I am going to have to write up list of questions to ask the breeder, but have a gut feeling that it's pointless. I already gave them the link to Clarion, but they are going to see this breeder. Like I said, no one listens to me. lol


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Look at the photos of those mismarked mini puppies with white feet.

Clarion Poodles is really close... this is where I got my mini and let me tell you he is one fabulous dog.

By the way, I also hate when people ask your advice, then totally ignore it and do something stupid. My friend's brother asked be to help him find a pug and I did a lot of work for him and edcuated him on why it was important to choose a good breeder, etc. What did he do? Got impatient and bought a pug puppy from a pet store. She grew into a hideously wall-eye, over-sized pug that it totally neurotic and wouldn't housetrain. Duh! Why even ask me?

My parents' friends once asked me to help them find a Havanese and I went through the same process with them and they were wonderful people and listened and did their research and ended up with a wonderful dog from a wonderful breeder. They wrote me a letter to thank me for my help. That was a nice one.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

PaddleAddict said:


> Look at the photos of those mismarked mini puppies with white feet.
> 
> Clarion Poodles is really close... this is where I got my mini and let me tell you he is one fabulous dog.
> 
> ...


Well you are really lucky to have one success story. So far everyone who asked me for advice and did exactly what I told them not to do. I also own a Havanese. Who did your parents' friends get their Hav from???


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh this was years ago... maybe like 7 years ago? I can't remember the breeder's name, but they were in Southern California. 

Yes, I guess one success story is good!

I have always wanted to know, why are people so darn resistent to doing things the "right" way, often the more time consuming, but more rewarding way? Not just dogs, but in all aspects of life? Totally kills me...


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I know!! I once have a close friend who really wanted a dog after seeing my well-behaved, loving schnauzer. I educated her and did research for her and then she got impatient, turned around and got a corgi from a pet store. Oh well, damage's been done so I started educating her on crate-training, etc and she kept saying it's cruel. Her dog was chewing on everything and damaged her whole 400 sq ft Hong Kong apartment. I said that dog needed some exercises and no, she decided that her dog needed a companion. She got another corgi from another pet store!!! So this first time pet owner had two corgi puppies in a tiny apartment. Then I started telling her about neutering and stuff and again, I was called the cruel person. And yes, you know the story - they mated and got another 2 puppies. So 4 corgi puppies in a 400 sq ft apartment!!! So her four dogs are still peeing around the house after 7 years and bark non-stop whenever she goes to work. These four dogs are one big family and do not quite bond with her. I don't know about corgi but none of her 4 dogs look like a "textbook demo" to me - not even close.

Every time I go back to Hong Kong she would complain to me saying that I 'lured' her into this dog thing. She thinks that I have some dog-training secrets that I haven't shared with her. 

This friend was still saying last summer, after 8 yrs: Just be honest, tell me, Yonkie (my schnauzer) did pee around the house. You were just hiding that from me?
Me: No, he hadn't had any accident after he was 6 months old, except for when he's really sick or the first few days after his bladder stones removal surgeries.

People just don't listen and yet, they keep coming to you and ask ask ask. They then turn around and do stupid things and come back to you and say you are hiding good tips from them.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

I find that people ask but do whatever is easiest


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What goes through people's minds when then spend these ridiculous amounts of money on BYB/puppymill dogs? $2000 on a "maltipoo"!?!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> What goes through people's minds when then spend these ridiculous amounts of money on BYB/puppymill dogs? $2000 on a "maltipoo"!?!


They don't know any better and have the money to spare...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

PaddleAddict said:


> My parents' friends once asked me to help them find a Havanese and I went through the same process with them and they were wonderful people and listened and did their research and ended up with a wonderful dog from a wonderful breeder. They wrote me a letter to thank me for my help. That was a nice one.


It does work sometimes ... keep trying!

15 years ago, my sister was looking for a rescue Golden, after having to have their bulldog-something cross euthanised (inveterate dog aggression, killed my brother-in-law's mother's dog). Don't ask, it was a bad situation all around. 

I took them to an open adoption day for Goldens, and they were immediately entranced with a year-old big healthy bouncy bouncy Golden male. I was over in the corner having a chat with an unattractive 8 y.o. abuse case with a horrid skin condition, dodgy hips and a grey muzzle. Guess which one they took home? For once, the right one! The old guy was a brilliant dog, and gave them 4 years of experience of what owning a dog should be.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Sadly these BYB who strictly rely on putting food on their table through their puppy sales have a great sale's pitch.. they at times convince the unsuspecting or rather UNinformed buyers that pure breds tend to be sick in general and that cross breeds have breed vigor. This is untrue.
Actually there is an article now in PV magazine written by THE person who introduced the crossing between golden retriev. and labradors to the stand. poodle stating he is SORRY he ever started this breeding trend. Which just goes to show how ill informed and lacking in common sense some consumers are. I have heard so many times on my walks in the woods with my dogs when meeting a goldendoodle and asking the person why they opted for this cross breed , they unanimously said.. Oh because we were told by the breeder (no doubt BYB) that this type of dog is much healthier than the purebred. Oh well... sometimes no one can fight with ignorance....


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

How great that the guy wrote that article! Would love to see that more widely distributed. Writing an article for PV that poodles shouldn't be cross-bred is definitely preaching to the choir because most of those readers are already going to 100% agree with him; I'd love to see that article published more widely so the "heathen unbelievers" who think it's a great idea to breed poodle crosses could have their eyes opened.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

[I'd love to see that article published more widely so the "heathen unbelievers" who think it's a great idea to breed poodle crosses could have their eyes opened.[/QUOTE]

Beachgirl:

Great idea I agree with you
This article should be published in other breed magazines and ofcourse the golden/labrador ones as well.
This article should also be posted in pet stores selling these designer dogs and everywhere else where many people frequent.
Oh well pet stores.... a hopeful wish :rolffleyes:


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Really are there that many pet stores still around that sell dogs? They used to be found often enough in larger malls. "Doktors" was one, I guess there were others. But doesn't seem very common any more.

Maybe all those dogs that used to end up in pet stores are now being sold on-line and shipped all over the place, directly to the new owners? 

Given how many breeders we've all seen that have had their dogs taken away for abuse and neglect, or advertise things that don't make sense - like "tiny teacups" as if they were desirable - it's clear that just because someone calls themselves a breeder doesn't mean they know what they are doing or are actually better than "commercial breeders" and/or puppy mills.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> Really are there that many pet stores still around that sell dogs? They used to be found often enough in larger malls. "Doktors" was one, I guess there were others. But doesn't seem very common any more.
> 
> BeachGirl: Yes there are ALOT of pet stores in the Montreal area where I reside which sell pets to the public.
> 
> ...


Therr are some breeders who profess they are knowledgeable and/or ethical, but are far from it and are not who they publicly claim to be.

A good example are the Virginia breeder and the N.Jersey one whose dogs were confiscated and put up for adoption and they were exhibitors as well, both UKC and AKC.. so yes, you are right not everyone who professes that they are breeder knows what ethics and dog husbandry are all about.


----------

